# Bitcoin Stash - Bitcoin Cash Hard Fork



## bstash (11 October 2018)

*Bitcoin Stash Planning Hard Fork From Bitcoin Cash*


The Bitcoin Stash team is comprised of a group of former Bitcoin Cash developers and community members that have become dismayed at the current outlook of BCH. We are sure that you are aware, but a multitude of factors show that there is disaster on the horizon for Bitcoin Cash. Bitcoin ABC is proposing a contentious hard fork for no reason, Craig “Faketoshi” Wright is moving ahead to fork his own coin (Bitcoin SV) out of self interest, and Bitmain has revealed an extremely large BCH holding which they intend to rid themselves of in their now controversial IPO.

As we see it, a price and hashrate collapse of the chain is inevitable. We have decided that we must take action now, to rid ourselves forever from the bad actors that plague this chain. We are planning to hard fork from Bitcoin Cash on November 15th. With the hard fork, we will not be increasing the maximum block size or following the tokenization/ICO platform roadmap of Bitcoin ABC. However, Bitcoin Stash will be implementing replay protection and continue using the SHA-256 mining algorithm. Additionally, Bitcoin Stash will incorporate merged mining with Bitcoin and Bitcoin Cash.

With merged mining, Bitcoin Stash will solve the security issues that currently hamper Bitcoin Cash. As a minority chain, Bitcoin Cash is struggling to obtain substantial hash rate, and this has only been made worse following its recent decline in price. As of 9/25/18, the hash rate of Bitcoin Cash only totals about 6% of that of Bitcoin. The Bitcoin Cash hash rate has been continuously declining ever since a peak of roughly 15% of Bitcoin’s back in May of 2018, and we do not see this situation improving. Merged mining will lead to Bitcoin Stash obtaining a much needed higher hash rate since the chain will consist of Bitcoin, Bitcoin Cash, and Bitcoin Stash miners.

As a result, there will be three benefits that will be immediately realized. First, Bitcoin Stash will be less susceptible to a 51% attack which has recently plagued other chains such as Bitcoin Gold and Verge. Second, a single entity such as Jihan Wu’s Bitmain or Craig Wright’s CoinGeek will have a difficult time forcing any consensus breaking changes as they now must muster a much higher hash rate to do so. And thirdly, merged mining will also increase security on Bitcoin since miners will see greater profitability and will no longer have to choose between mining one chain and missing out on the other. Because of this, Bitcoin Stash will not only be a more secure and decentralized version of Bitcoin Cash, but it will also benefit the current miners of Bitcoin and Bitcoin Cash.

After the fork, Bitcoin Cash holders will be able to obtain an equivalent amount of our coins if they hold the private keys to their wallet. If they do not, we will release a list of exchanges supporting Bitcoin Stash as the hard fork approaches. We will also have more exciting announcements to make regarding the technical features of Bitcoin Stash, so please follow our Twitter (@BitcoinStash), Instagram (@BitcoinStash), Medium (@BitcoinStash), and continue checking our website https://bstash.org.


*Source: Inside Bitcoins
https://insidebitcoins.com/news/bitcoin-stash-planning-hard-fork-from-bitcoin-cash/179276*


----------



## moXJO (11 October 2018)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## bstash (13 October 2018)

moXJO said:


> Thanks for the update.




No problem! feel free to join our Telegram channel. http://t.me/bstash


----------



## bstash (15 November 2018)

Stash will be released in the next 24 hours! Please check our website soon! 
https://bstash.org


----------



## bstash (16 November 2018)

*Bitcoin Stash has forked from Bitcoin Cash on block 556767!*

There may be some network problems and the nodes may have trouble syncing.
We can thank Faketoshi/Satoshi’s Shotgun for this.
We will work relentlessly to resolve these issues over the next several days!

More announcements will follow soon.


----------



## bstash (18 November 2018)

Don't count BStash out in the hashwar, we are at half of Bitcoin Cash ABC hash rate and growing. 
Stay tuned for exchange support and more important development announcements!


----------



## moXJO (20 November 2018)

Is craig wright on the other side, in the #war?


----------



## satanoperca (20 November 2018)

Which would you choose ?
A. Some crypto pushes
B. Drug dealers

Both take your money an run, at least with B your get a high.


----------



## moXJO (21 November 2018)

satanoperca said:


> Which would you choose ?
> A. Some crypto pushes
> B. Drug dealers
> 
> Both take your money an run, at least with B your get a high.



I made hundreds of thousands from a couple thousand dollar investment. 
Some of these coins are providing massive swings.
If you can't take the heat then stay out of the kitchen. 

Crypto can provide stellar returns if you are realistic about the risks. That being all coins can return to zero in a flash.
But I'll trade turds if thats where the high returns are.
Crypto is currently going a lot deeper in its utility (apparently) then it was a year ago. 

This current "war of the fork" is one of the reasons bitcoin is dropping. 
There was a split fork, two coins are now battling it out. Craig was the guy who claimed to be satoshi and is on one side (I'm guessing the other side).

Apparently one side is attacking the other side by mining empty blocks and causing problems. I'm not fully in depth  to the situation,  but it will be interesting to see the outcome.


----------



## moXJO (21 November 2018)

Bstash couple of questions.

With the current war going on,  I would doubt exchanges would re-enable withdrawal or deposits for either coin. Will this mean that one coin has to fail before we see a coin on an exchange?

If the above is the case, will it then come down to who has the most funds rather than the most hash power as who will win?


Right now its looking like a stalemate in which both coins lose. Its looking dead in the water.


----------



## bstash (29 November 2018)

moXJO said:


> Bstash couple of questions.
> 
> With the current war going on,  I would doubt exchanges would re-enable withdrawal or deposits for either coin. Will this mean that one coin has to fail before we see a coin on an exchange?
> 
> ...




Sorry for late response. It looks like ABC is the winner. However we have higher hash rate than ABC!
Please check our explorer:

http://explorer.bstash.org

Stash wallet is now available. Hope you guys enjoy using Stash! supported exchanges list will be posted here in few weeks!


----------



## bstash (29 November 2018)

*Bitcoin Stash wallet binary files are now available! 

*
Download Bitcoin Stash wallet binary files from our GitHub page (Windows & Linux):
*https://github.com/bstash/BitcoinStash/releases
*
Instruction:
Uncompress the downloaded zip file (.tar.gz file for Linux) and double-click on bitcoin-qt file under the bin folder to run the Bitcoin Stash GUI Wallet.

Bitcoin Stash Explorer 
*http://explorer.bstash.org/
*
Bitcoin Stash Merged Mining Guide:
*https://github.com/bstash/BitcoinStash-MergeMining-Guide
*
Official Website: *https://bstash.org*
Forum: *https://forum.bstash.org*
Twitter: *https://twitter.com/bitcoinstash*
Medium: *https://medium.com/@bitcoinstash
*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*


Merged Mining*
Bitcoin Stash is a merge mineable cryptocurrency that utilizes SHA256 for its mining algorithm. This means that it can be merge mined with other SHA256 coins like Bitcoin an Bitcoin Cash. Merge mining is a process where a miner is able to mine multiple cryptocurrencies at the same time. All that is required for a miner is to add 48 bytes of data to the coinbase of the parent block.

*https://github.com/bstash/BitcoinStash-MergeMining-Guide



Replay Protection*
Bitcoin Stash will be implementing replay protection to keep our transactions safe post-fork.



*Source Code*
https://github.com/bstash/bitcoinstash


----------



## bstash (13 December 2018)

Over the last few days BStash Hash has seemed to settle around 5.3 Eh/s!  
	

		
			
		

		
	



http://explorer.bstash.org


----------



## bstash (22 December 2018)

*Announcing SimplyPool (simplypool.net) public mining pool for merge mining Bitcoin Stash with BTC. ⛏*


Registration at simplypool.net is optional, registiration gives you access to the dashboard which contains mining information.
 

*Stratum server:* simplypool.net:2222
 
*User:* btc=<btc_wallet>,bsh=<bsh_wallet>/<email>
 
*Password:* <worker_name>
 


*email is optional, use it if you registered at simplypool.net


SimplyPool is currently offering the service with 0% fee!
 

*SimplyPool website:*
 
http://simplypool.net


*Learn more about Bitcoin Stash merge mining:*
 
https://github.com/bstash/BitcoinStash-MergeMining-Guide


Bitcoin Stash website:
 
https://bstash.org
 
Bitcoin Stash explorer:
 
http://explorer.bstash.org
 
Bitcoin Stash forum:
 
https://forum.bstash.org​


----------



## bstash (1 January 2019)

*Bitcoin Stash is now listed on FinexBox!*

https://www.finexbox.com/market/pair/BSH-BTC.html

*Learn more about FinexBox:* https://www.coingecko.com/en/exchanges/finexbox

If you haven't done so, please download our Stash wallet from a link below, import your old BCH private key to claim your Bitcoin Stash coins!

https://github.com/bstash/BitcoinStash/releases

All BCH users who had BCH on or before November 15th, 2018 are eligible to receive equal amount of Bitcoin Stash coins for their BCH holdings.


----------



## bstash (6 January 2019)

Check out Bitcoin Stash price and charts on *Coinpaprika*!




https://coinpaprika.com/coin/bsh-bitcoin-stash/


----------



## flashjenkins (17 March 2019)

Simple question- it seems like an obvious flaw in CSW’s scheme is that the “value” in any cryptocoin is in a large part socially derived. If he “wins” with his Dr. Evil shenanigans, that doesn’t mean that anyone will want the BSV tokens at a price near to justifying his investment. It seems highly likely that the market will tank on a coin that has been proved to be fundamentally insecure. Am I missing something here?


----------

